# www.dontbescaredhomie.com



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://dontbescaredhomie.com/

Mayham is officially becoming a little obsessed.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

hahaha that is hilarious. He is putting all the pressure on Nick to accept the fight. I think this is brilliant strategy to provoke Nick into accepting the fight.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This definitely makes me like Mayhem more!

Nick's got a Georgia ******* after his gangsta ass and he aint gonna like it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

mayhem is trying too hard. i hope nick takes the fight, I think he can win.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Mayhem has slipped a little further off the deep end with Diaz! 

I want this fight. I'm not a Diaz fan (I hate dat foo!:angry01 and I hope Mayhem is the guy to beat him! I demand a finish!:thumb02:

Also: Hate is a very powerful word reserved for those of a very malicious nature. It is used here as a joke. If everyone in the world would refrain from saying hate everyone could hug.  -insert "the more you know" rainbow-


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow... lmao..

Seriously I want to see how this ends...


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mayhem by Aperape 
Mayhem all the way i hope he beats him stupid, OH WAIT...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nick takes this.

his girlfriend is also hot


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Mayhem is the best troll on the internet .


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, this is too funny. I hope Nick eventually takes this fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Mayhem normally is a bit too much for my liking, but this online call-out is awesome... The page just needs a few more cleverly disguised jabs at Diaz


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Props to Mayhem. Strikeforce doesnt make an attempt to promote there fighters or fights. Someones gotta do it.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

If Diaz doesn't make his fight happen he is a puss. Come on, there are so few interesting match-ups for diaz in strikeforce. This is the right fight for all parties; strikeforce, diaz and miller


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

oh shit xD haha


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, my 2 fav fighters, I hope this fight happens.

Mannnn, what a fight it would be.


----------

